# Hallo Bike's



## samafa (21. März 2013)

Hallo Bike's,
Mein Name ist bikers, bin ein Hardtrail und Anfänger.
Naja, ich und meine Lenkerin fahren schon 2 Jahre durch die Wälder. 
Den Felsenwanderweg in Rodalben und verschiedene Teilstrecken (zwischen 30-50km) des MTB-Park Pfälzerwald sind wir schon öfters gefahren.
Manchmal fahren wir mit Arbeitskollegen von Ihr zusammen eine Tour, aber oft, sehr oft bin ich mit Ihr alleine unterwegs.
Ist zwar schön aber es fehlt manchmal auch die Gemeinschaftkeit.
Hätte vielleicht eine von euch Lust und Zeit mit uns eine Tour zu drehen, was auch gerne sich wiederholen kann.
Wir fahren nicht so auf Zeit, da Sie auch noch gerne ein Auge hat, für die Natur um uns herum.
Mein Schlafplatz ist in Leimen, nicht bei Heidelberg sondern in der Pfalz.

Liebe Grüße
bikers


----------



## mtbbee (21. März 2013)

den lokalen Bereich hast Du gesehen ?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=102



Ne DIMb gibts da auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. März 2013)

und aktuell von zena

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=623901


----------



## 4mate (22. März 2013)

samafa = Santa María de Fatima


----------



## samafa (22. März 2013)

@ mtbbee
ja den lokalen bereich beobachte ich schon länger.
Da ist aber nie was für mich dabei.
Aber trotzdem, Danke
 @_ Mausoline_
das von zena hab ich auch gesehen.
Da ich aber technisch noch nicht so die Erfahrung habe, dachte ich mir das das für mich auch nicht in frage kommt.
Auch Dir, Danke
 @ _4mate_
so schlimm ist es auch nicht
Bin keine Heilige.
Aber nett für die Aufmachung


----------



## Mausoline (24. März 2013)

Den Felsenwanderweg bist du aber schon gefahren  mehrmals

das sind mehr als 40km Trail auf über 1000hm 

Schreib doch Zena einfach mal an


----------



## samafa (27. März 2013)

Den Felsenweg bin ich nur zur Hälfte gefahren.
Da ich gestürzt bin mußte ich zur mitte hin aufhören und bin seit dem Ihn auch nicht mehr gefahren.
Mal schau'n 
Vielleicht schreib ich mal zena an.


----------

